# RIP H-bomb 11/11/11-11/3/20



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to share this pic of our boy Hercules (nicknamed H-Bomb) who sadly died suddenly in March 2020. He became unable to hold himself up on a walk and despite rushing him to the vets they were not able to do anything for him. They suspect some form of poisoning- from something natural like a mushroom rather than deliberate- however without a post-mortem we wouldn't know. He was in perfect health and people often thought he was 8 months rather than 8 years when they met him! 

This forum was invaluable and I remember scouring the pages when he was a boisterous puppy. He grew into the most fabulous dog, he was a wire-smooth mix so one of a kind . He was gentle, soppy, affectionate, big for a V so a real gentle giant. We loved the bones of him and miss him every day. His V pal Bruno is approaching 10 now and pines for him when we come to visit. 

We have a 3.5 year old son who is growing up very energetic himself who misses his furry big brother. At some stage we will have another of these gorgeous ginger creatures in our lives.

RIP Hbomb X


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

I am so very sorry, he was way too young and definitely looked like a gorgeous pup on the picture you shared. i love the little fuzziness on his chest and the big ears, yet so smooth looking.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

They become such a ray of sunshine in our lives. To loss one so quickly is devastating. For all the joy they bring us, our last act of kindness, is to let them cross over peacefully.
I am so very sorry for your family's loss. 
Deb


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm sure you have all of our condolences Alice, way too young


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks  here are a few more favourite pics, the smooth V in the last picture is Bruno- he came to stay a lot of the time- double trouble .


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Losing a Vizsla so suddenly,after nine years, is heartbreaking.
He was, and always will be, beautiful!


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Sorry for your loss.
We recently lost our 4 1/2 year old male. Quite unexpected. I think it was /is hardest on our female. She keeps looking for her buddy.
Good news is we get our new pup in 3 weeks!


----------



## Kazi (Jun 8, 2020)

I’m so sorry, He looks like a gorgeous boy and your pictures show he had a fabulous life. Ur right about this forum it’s a lifeline. RIP H-bomb


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

RIP Hbomb for sure. He's now part of the Rainbow Bridge. Our hearts are with you during this time. -Peace and be well.


----------



## 1stVizsla (Jun 22, 2016)

He’s a great looking dog. Such a serious demeanor in the pic with your son; looks,like he took his favorite job very seriously!! Running pics look just like my girl. So sorry for your sudden loss; hope you get another one soon To fill your hearts!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I am so sad to read about H- He and Fergy were pups on this forum together... I will share a lot of memories with you. I am so so sorry for your loss.


----------

